# And what did you get yourself @Vapecon '18?



## ARYANTO

4 x 18650's
2 Chubby gorilla batt boxes
20x 30ml empty bottles
2x Dala juices
Nasty slowblow
5 x Smok v8 [x4] coils
Baby Smok tank
2 x ''catch in the air'' IVG Blue Raspberry samples

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Am I the only one who bought anything ???


----------



## Rob Fisher

ARYANTO said:


> Am I the only one who bought anything ???



Nope... Mine is still packed in the bags... I'm a dash broken... will probably unpack tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Here's mine

20 x Gorilla bottles
1 x Gorilla battery case
4 x 18650 30q
3 x Prohibition juices
3 x Vape club juices
1 x Kush Concepts juice
1 x custom built alien coils
1 x 5 pack smok coils
1 x Pasteis de nata
1 x Tarot nano
1 x Recurve rda
1 x Limitless arms race v2
1 x VT Inbox DNA 75w squonk kit

And then some stuff I missed and picked up today on some vendors VapeCon sales...  Will post them when I get them







Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Wimmas

Went on Sunday - was absolutely worth it. My first vapecon and what have I learnt - take loads of money. Best to save through the year so you have loads of cash to spend as there are lots of specials, especially on juice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Had to stock up on the only chocolate vape i can handle from @Sash and props to @BumbleBee on the milk tart

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

A beautiful gift from Vaporesso... Engraved Chop Sticks! A very special gift! Thank you @Vaporesso! Vaporesso "Beyond the Ordinary"!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Cor

Ile share my purple thing so long with some EDEN i like my thing.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Sash

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> View attachment 143382
> 
> 
> Had to stock up on the only chocolate vape i can handle from @Sash and props to @BumbleBee on the milk tart


Dammit! I forgot to get juices from @BumbleBee ! I want to try a few

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Sash said:


> Dammit! I forgot to get juices from @BumbleBee ! I want to try a few


His website is back up again, and he is offering discount.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Sash said:


> Dammit! I forgot to get juices from @BumbleBee ! I want to try a few



Dont worry, I completely forgot about kiwichi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GMJR



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

GMJR said:


> View attachment 143664


Ouch indeed! You must love those mods.


----------



## GMJR

baksteen8168 said:


> Ouch indeed! You must love those mods.


It is my first Asmodus and really good mods love it.
One for me, wify and son.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

*Drop Solo*
*Vapor Storm Pump*
*Hotcig + RSQ Squonker*
*8 x 30Q*
*2 x 25R*
*3 x 30ml Vape Guru Custard pubbing*
*2 x 30ml The Kings Breakfast - @BumbleBee juice*
*6 x 100ml juice from @Paulie (Juice in won)*
*3 x Bacon Cotton *
*Jam Monster Strawberry*
*Mad Mango*
*Jamslam *
*Super Milk*
*Rasberry Smackaroon*
*A4SVapes - Fire & Ice*
*Vape King back pack*
*2 x Red Pill*
*? juice - Steamworks*

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

JurgensSt said:


> *Drop Solo*
> *Vapor Storm Pump*
> *Hotcig + RSQ Squonker*
> *8 x 30Q*
> *2 x 25R*
> *3 x 30ml Vape Guru Custard pubbing*
> *2 x 30ml The Kings Breakfast - @BumbleBee juice*
> *6 x 100ml juice from @Paulie (Juice in won)*
> *3 x Bacon Cotton *
> *Jam Monster Strawberry*
> *Mad Mango*
> *Jamslam *
> *Super Milk*
> *Rasberry Smackaroon*
> *A4SVapes - Fire & Ice*
> *Vape King back pack*
> *2 x Red Pill*
> *? juice - Steamworks*


FFS... I forgot to get some Red Pill...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## wazarmoto

I got me 3 pandas

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Funny 3


----------



## MarshallGTi

Looks like my wallet got off lightly compared to you guys, I just got 2 mechs, some batteries. cotton, coils, and some of the new VK Prime juices...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA

Went with one goal and that was to get 3 sets of new Samsung batts which i did. Bought the Wife the Hazeworks Jellybabe juice. Bought a battery holder for them batts. Got 3x Opus Juices free from the promo girls, A ruthless bag and that was it. 

Really wanted to get an RDA and a new RTA but was stingy on spending...lol whats the point of going i know right hahaha

But all in all it was a super experience!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

.....And unfollow

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

VapeCon Stash!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Wow @Rob Fisher 
Thats awesome!
I thought you were busy on the microphone. Haha
How on earth did you fit all that stash into your little carry bag?

What's with the knife? Was that from Asmodus? Lol

And I also got the Red Pill branded tissue dispenser. I suppose that's for wiping the sweat off your brow when you reach a Red Pill *Code Red*. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Rob Fisher said:


> VapeCon Stash!
> View attachment 143843
> View attachment 143844
> View attachment 143845
> View attachment 143846
> View attachment 143847
> View attachment 143848
> View attachment 143849
> View attachment 143850


Geez @Rob Fisher . Awesome haul there

PLEASE teach me how to afford a stash like yours. Pretty Please. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Wow @Rob Fisher
> Thats awesome!
> I thought you were busy on the microphone. Haha
> How on earth did you fit all that stash into your little carry bag?
> 
> What's with the knife? Was that from Asmodus? Lol
> 
> And I also got the Red Pill branded tissue dispenser. I suppose that's for wiping the sweat off your brow when you reach a Red Pill *Code Red*. Lol



I was busy on the Mic... but my pockets stored stuff given to me and then when my pants started falling down I went to the car to unload.

And yes the knife is from Asmodus... I bought it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

IMPRESSIVERob. Glad to see you like Trap Queen -the first juice I got with my Smok stick !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> VapeCon Stash!
> View attachment 143843
> View attachment 143844
> View attachment 143845
> View attachment 143846
> View attachment 143847
> View attachment 143848
> View attachment 143849
> View attachment 143850



That knife, there is just something about Damascus steel.

And I really enjoyed the juices at the Dinner Lady stand. Definitely some winners there.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Rob Fisher said:


> I was busy on the Mic... but my pockets stored stuff given to me and then when my pants started falling down I went to the car to unload.
> 
> And yes the knife is from Asmodus... I bought it.


Thank goodness you unloaded before those dropped 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex

A Balkan burger, plus a couple of Steakrolls from some awesome food vendor that I can't remember the name of. A fancy spiral potato thing, and a whole bunch of beers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 2


----------



## MarshallGTi

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 143848


Those Ohm Wrecker coils are the best I've ever tasted, good choice...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier

Hmmmm...... a bit much maybe? 
What a weekend, what a VapeCon. 

Thank you to everyone who organised it and attended Loving the Vape Scene in South Africa

Big ups ECIGSSA

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Dreadside

Rob Fisher said:


> VapeCon Stash!
> View attachment 143843
> View attachment 143844
> View attachment 143845
> View attachment 143846
> View attachment 143847
> View attachment 143848
> View attachment 143849
> View attachment 143850


Is that a Damascus Strider? Wow what a lovely knife!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

